# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΙΛΟΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ

## dti

*Πηγή: Τα Νέα online*

*Γρήγορο Ίντερνετ σε 30 απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας* 

ΣΤΟ ΒΑΛΤΕΣΙΝΙΚΟ Γορτυνίας ο Αϊ-Βασίλης θα φέρει φέτος το γρήγορο Ίντερνετ και μάλιστα μέσω δορυφόρων. Γρήγορο σερφάρισμα θα μάθουν έως τα τέλη του 2007 άλλες 29 απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της χώρας. 

Τη λύση στην έως τώρα διαδικτυακή απομόνωση, ειδικά της νεολαίας, σε περιοχές όπου οι εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνίας δεν δείχνουν πρόθυμες να ανταποκριθούν, έρχονται να δώσουν επιστήμονες του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου. Ήδη άρχισαν να εγκαθιστούν σε Δημοτικά Σχολεία πιλoτικούς δορυφορικούς σταθμούς, ή, πιο απλά, πομποδέκτες. 

«Είναι ειδική δορυφορική τεχνολογία, η DVB/RCS, που επιτρέπει, μέσω δορυφόρου, σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία να ενώνονται μεταξύ τους», εξηγεί στα «ΝΕΑ» ο συντονιστής του σχετικού προγράμματος, διευθυντής στο Εργαστήριο Μικροκυμάτων και Οπτικών Ινών του ΕΜΠ, καθηγητής Νικόλαος Ουζούνογλου. «Μέσω δύο δορυφόρων - ο ένας από αυτούς επίγειος - με μία κεραία, έναν μικρό πομποδέκτη, δύο ειδικά κουτάκια και έναν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή, το χωριό πλέον έχει πρόσβαση στο γρήγορο Ίντερνετ και όλες τις υπηρεσίες του, χωρίς να χρειάζονται καθόλου επίγειες γραμμές». 

*Ο πρώτος πομπός* 

Στην παρούσα φάση εγκαθίσταται ο πρώτος πομπός στο Βαλτεσινίκο, ο δεύτερος θα μπει στα Φουρνά Ευρυτανίας και ο τρίτος στις Πυλές Καρπάθου. Σε πρώτη φάση, μέχρι τα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου θα έχουν εγκατασταθεί κεραίες στα 8 από τα συνολικά 30 χωριά που αποκτούν παρόμοια πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο. Οι περιοχές αυτές επιλέχθηκαν με βάση κυρίως τη γεωγραφική απομόνωσή τους, τη λειτουργία σχολείου, το ενδιαφέρον της τοπικής κοινότητας για την τεχνολογία και τη δυνατότητα παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών με επίγεια δίκτυα (ADSL), άμεσα ή μελλοντικά. 



Στο Βαλτεσινίκο, για παράδειγμα, θα αναπτυχθεί και ασυρματικό δίκτυο (WiFi) μέσω του δορυφορικού τερματικού που θα τοποθετηθεί στο σχολείο, ώστε να μπορούν να συνδεθούν και το Αγροτικό Ιατρείο ή το ΚΕΠ για την παροχή υπηρεσιών στους πολίτες. «Αξιοποιούμε στο έπακρο τα πιο σύγχρονα δορυφορικά μέσα, ώστε να προσφέρουμε στα χωριά αυτά ακόμα και υπηρεσίες τηλεϊατρικής και τηλεκπαίδευσης», θα πει ο κ. Ουζούνογλου. 

*Πρόσβαση για όλους* 

«Στόχος μας είναι να καλυφθεί το ονομαζόμενο "ψηφιακό χάσμα", να δημιουργηθεί γύρω από το σχολείο μια κοινότητα πληροφορίας και γνώσης, ώστε οι μαθητές να μπορούν να συνεργάζονται με άλλα ευρωπαϊκά σχολεία. 

Για παράδειγμα, το Ελληνόπουλο να μπορεί να βλέπει, μέσω Ίντερνετ, πειράματα σε σχολεία της Πολωνίας. Θέλουμε και ο απλός κάτοικος του χωριού να μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ, ώστε να πωλεί τα προϊόντα του ή να μπορεί να επικοινωνεί με εικόνα και ήχο με τον απομακρυσμένο συγγενή ή γνωστό του». 

Άλλοι 120 πομποδέκτες αναμένεται να καλύψουν ανάλογες ανάγκες σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, αλλά ακόμα και στον Καύκασο. Πέντε από αυτούς θα τοποθετηθούν σε κυπριακά σχολεία. Αντίθετα, η σκέψη να αποκτήσει Ίντερνετ και η Ίμβρος εγκαταλείφθηκε πρόωρα, καθώς η Τουρκία δεν δέχθηκε να συμμετέχει στο πρόγραμμα. 

LINK: * http://www.ruralwings-project.net

----------


## ririco

Δηλαδη με αυτον τον τροπο θα μπορεσουμε στο μελλον να συνδεονται οι ασυρματες κοινωτητες?Πχ οπως αυτη την στιγμη χρησιμοποιουμε dsl
για συνδεση Αθηνας-Ηρακλειου κλπ κλπ?
Ποιο ειναι τωρα το κοστος και οι ταχυτητες εαν ξερει καποιος?

----------


## pathfinder

> Δηλαδη με αυτον τον τροπο θα μπορεσουμε στο μελλον να συνδεονται οι ασυρματες κοινωτητες?Πχ οπως αυτη την στιγμη χρησιμοποιουμε dsl
> για συνδεση Αθηνας-Ηρακλειου κλπ κλπ?
> Ποιο ειναι τωρα το κοστος και οι ταχυτητες εαν ξερει καποιος?


Υπάρχει το αμφιδρομο δορυφορικο ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα ..ειναι fast internet αλλα μεσω δορυφορου...

----------


## ririco

> Υπάρχει το αμφιδρομο δορυφορικο ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα ..ειναι fast internet αλλα μεσω δορυφορου...


Ναι,το γνωριζω αλλα με τον τροπο που λες συνδεεσαι μεσω inet.
Η ανακοινωση στα Νεα Online αναφερει



> Είναι ειδική δορυφορική τεχνολογία, η DVB/RCS, που επιτρέπει, μέσω δορυφόρου, σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία να ενώνονται μεταξύ τους


Σαν AWMN λογικα μας ενδιαφερει η επικοινωνια μεταξυ εμας και των υπολοιπων ασυρματων κοινοτητων.

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> Υπάρχει το αμφιδρομο δορυφορικο ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα ..ειναι fast internet αλλα μεσω δορυφορου...
> 
> 
> Ναι,το γνωριζω αλλα με τον τροπο που λες συνδεεσαι μεσο inet.
> Η ανακοινωση στα Νεα Online αναφερει
> 
> 
> ...


Στην ουσια ολα τα δορυφορικα τερματικα στο DVB-RCS Συνδεεονται με ενα κεντρικο σημείο (Hub and spoke) αρα εμεσα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους.

----------


## costas43gr

```
Πρόσβαση για όλους 

«Στόχος μας είναι να καλυφθεί το ονομαζόμενο "ψηφιακό χάσμα", να δημιουργηθεί γύρω από το σχολείο μια κοινότητα πληροφορίας και γνώσης, ώστε οι μαθητές να μπορούν να συνεργάζονται με άλλα ευρωπαϊκά σχολεία. 

.....Μπλα μπλα μπλα.......
```



Ναι ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα ας βαλουν πρωτα computer στα σχολεια για να κανουν μαθημα, οχι μονο θεωρια, αλλα πραξη.

Εχουν ψαξει να δουν σε ποσα σχολεια δεν υπαρχουν υπολογιστες και σε ποσα μια ταξη κανει μαθημα με 2-3 αρχαιους υπολογιστες.
Το μονο που ξερουν να λενε ειναι αγοραστε μονοι σας, σπιτι σας για να μαθετε...

Αρε μπ.....λο, αλλου πανε τα λεφτα..εδω δεν ειναι Ευρωπαικα τα σχολεια, ασε μην πω τι ειναι.

----------


## pathfinder

> ```
> Πρόσβαση για όλους 
> 
> «Στόχος μας είναι να καλυφθεί το ονομαζόμενο "ψηφιακό χάσμα", να δημιουργηθεί γύρω από το σχολείο μια κοινότητα πληροφορίας και γνώσης, ώστε οι μαθητές να μπορούν να συνεργάζονται με άλλα ευρωπαϊκά σχολεία. 
> 
> .....Μπλα μπλα μπλα.......
> ```
> 
> Ναι ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα ας βαλουν πρωτα computer στα σχολεια για να κανουν μαθημα, οχι μονο θεωρια, αλλα πραξη.
> ...


Μα πολλα πιλοτικα γινονται για θέμα γοήτρου και αποδειξης των κονδυλίων που αποκομιζουν.

----------


## costas43gr

Τι να το κανω το γοητρο, οταν το παιδι μου δεν θα εχει υπολογιστη να μαθει και να του τα λενε ολα απο το βιβλιο, αλλα μετα να το βαθμολογουν σαν να το ειχε κανει στην πραξη ? Να του αγορασω εγω, αλλα καποιος που δεν εχει τι θα κανει ?

Ολα στο φροντιστηριο δηλαδη...τι να πω, αστο.

Τα κονδυλια ειναι μονο για τα πιλοτικα, μολις παει να γινει σταθερα, ασε δεν φτανουν τα λεφτα, τα ξοδεψαμε ολα εκει.....τομ κινεζο.

----------


## pathfinder

Ε ναι κλασσικα ετσι γινονται τα πραγματα  ::

----------


## paneios

Ολοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταση στο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Αγίου Νικολάου Βοιών.

Ολοκληρώνεται αυτές τις μέρες και η αναβάθμιση του ασύρματου δικτύου.

http://www.agiosnikolaos.net


http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.hellas-sat.net/index.php?cat=137

----------


## john70

Φούσκα ....

ενα ακόμα "έργο" για να χαλάσουμε χρήματα ... Στην θεωρία καλό , στην πράξη πολύ ακριβό και με αναλογία χρηστων - Bandwith χειρότερα απο 80 πρός 1 ....

----------


## paneios

Γνώμη σου. Από την άλλη εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να αποκτήσουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση περιοχές που το ADSL δεν θα το δούν ποτέ. 
Είναι επίσης μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να καταλάβουν τα οφέλη της ευρυζωνικότητας άνθρωποι που μπορεί σε διαφορετικοί περίπτωση να την αγνοούσαν.
Πολλές απαντήσεις. Βέβαια η πιο εύκολη ήταν αυτή που έδωσες χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι για κάποιους μπορεί να μην είναι και η κύρια απάντηση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και το 2Μbit/512Kbit δεν είναι αρκετό για τα VPN μας...
Αλήθεια τι κόστος έχει και πως πάει από ποιότητα... 
Εσείς θα το ξέρετε από πρώτο χέρι...

----------


## pathfinder

> Αν και το 2Μbit/512Kbit δεν είναι αρκετό για τα VPN μας...
> Αλήθεια τι κόστος έχει και πως πάει από ποιότητα... 
> Εσείς θα το ξέρετε από πρώτο χέρι...


Με μια γρηγορη ματια...

http://broadband.hellas-sat.net/index.php?id=2000

----------


## dti

http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10[/quote]





> Το δίκτυο διαμοιράστηκε μέσω του Ασύρματου Δίκτυου Καβομαλέα σε πρώτη φάση στο χωριό του Αγίου Νικολάου. Το δίκτυο βρίσκεται υπό αναβάθμιση με εγκατάσταση νέων κόμβων και τις επόμενες μέρες θα καλύψει και την περιοχή του Προφήτη Ηλία.


Μπράβο, πολύ καλή κίνηση.  :: 
Προτείνω να ζητήσεις να συνδεθείτε μέσω του vpn του Συλλόγου μας και με το awmn.

----------


## commando

> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=10






> Το δίκτυο διαμοιράστηκε μέσω του Ασύρματου Δίκτυου Καβομαλέα σε πρώτη φάση στο χωριό του Αγίου Νικολάου. Το δίκτυο βρίσκεται υπό αναβάθμιση με εγκατάσταση νέων κόμβων και τις επόμενες μέρες θα καλύψει και την περιοχή του Προφήτη Ηλία.


Μπράβο, πολύ καλή κίνηση.  :: 
Προτείνω να ζητήσεις να συνδεθείτε μέσω του vpn του Συλλόγου μας και με το awmn.[/quote]


*Ωραια paneios συγχαρητηρια!*
Σε αναμονη για το λινκ με Κυθηρα  ::   ::  και απο κει στην Κρητη δηλαδη!  ::   ::   ::  !
Ισως κατεβω Κυθηρα Πασχα για να τεσταρουμε !ο κομβος στο wind ειναι diakofti,μπροστα μου δεν εμποδιζει τιποτα οπως θα δεις.Εσυ ειναι το θεμα αν εχεις εμποδιο.Το λινκ με δημοτικο σχολειο Βοιων ειναι 23Km.
Το μονο προβλημα οπως βλεπεις ειναι ομως οταν θα μπαινει πλοιο στο λιμανι για 2 λεπτα θα εχουμε προβλημα.
Ετοιμασε μια προταση να κανουμε στο δημαρχο μαζι και με την καταγγελια που εχουμε ηδη κατα του ΟΤΕ αν ειναι να το βαλουμε το πιατο φετος αν μπορεσουμε και πανω απο το λιμανι.

----------


## paneios

> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=10






> Το δίκτυο διαμοιράστηκε μέσω του Ασύρματου Δίκτυου Καβομαλέα σε πρώτη φάση στο χωριό του Αγίου Νικολάου. Το δίκτυο βρίσκεται υπό αναβάθμιση με εγκατάσταση νέων κόμβων και τις επόμενες μέρες θα καλύψει και την περιοχή του Προφήτη Ηλία.


Μπράβο, πολύ καλή κίνηση.  :: 
Προτείνω να ζητήσεις να συνδεθείτε μέσω του vpn του Συλλόγου μας και με το awmn.[/quote]

Αυτό ήταν μια σκέψη που υπήρχε και μάλιστα στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον τα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα των μεγάλων πόλεων, και δη αυτό των Αθηνών, να συμμετείχαν στo project με σκοπό να φέρουν σε επαφή τα μέλη των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών που μένουν στα αστικά κέντρα σε σε επαφή μεταξύ τους και με τα συγγενικά μέλη στους τόπους καταγωγής. 

Αν αυτό ενδιαφέρει το AWMN θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## paneios

> *Ωραια paneios συγχαρητηρια!*
> Σε αναμονη για το λινκ με Κυθηρα   και απο κει στην Κρητη δηλαδη!    !
> Ισως κατεβω Κυθηρα Πασχα για να τεσταρουμε !ο κομβος στο wind ειναι diakofti,μπροστα μου δεν εμποδιζει τιποτα οπως θα δεις.Εσυ ειναι το θεμα αν εχεις εμποδιο.Το λινκ με δημοτικο σχολειο Βοιων ειναι 23Km.
> Το μονο προβλημα οπως βλεπεις ειναι ομως οταν θα μπαινει πλοιο στο λιμανι για 2 λεπτα θα εχουμε προβλημα.
> Ετοιμασε μια προταση να κανουμε στο δημαρχο μαζι και με την καταγγελια που εχουμε ηδη κατα του ΟΤΕ αν ειναι να το βαλουμε το πιατο φετος αν μπορεσουμε και πανω απο το λιμανι.


Μέσα έλα όποτε θές από εδώ να το δούμε από κοντά. Και βέβαια θα εμπλέξουμε και τον δήμαρχο αν δείξει ενδιαφέρον. Όσο για την απόσταση με τον Προφήτη Ηλία είναι πολύ πιο κοντά.

Στα Αντικύθηρα έχουμε κάποιον;

----------


## paneios

Επίσης φωτό και νέα από την εγκατάσταση των κόμβων

http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10

----------


## commando

> Επίσης φωτό και νέα από την εγκατάσταση των κόμβων
> 
> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10


Eχω τον συσντηρητη των vodafone κεραιων εκει αν θες κατι.Ειναι δυσκολα εκει καθολου συγκοινωνια και ηλιακα στοιχεια για ρευμα μονο.

----------


## alasondro

> Επίσης φωτό και νέα από την εγκατάσταση των κόμβων
> 
> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10


τρομερή εγκατάσταση ....μπράβο παιδιά

btw αυτές οι κεραίες τι λένε;παίζουν καλά;είναι από aerial.net έτσι δεν είναι;

γενικά πάντως μια επέκταση προς χανια δεν θα με χάλαγε  ::

----------


## dti

> Επίσης φωτό και νέα από την εγκατάσταση των κόμβων
> 
> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10


*Μπράβο!* Δέιχνετε τον δρόμο που πρέπει ν΄ακολουθήσουν όλες οι επαρχιακές περιοχές ώστε η ευρυζωνικότητα παρέα με το ανοιχτό λογισμικό να φθάσουν παντού στην Ελλάδα!

Συνεχίστε το ίδιο δυνατά για επέκταση προς Κρήτη!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Παρακολουθούμε απο κοντά... όντας Χανιώτες! αλλά και όχι μόνο... (όλοι έχουμε χωριό...  ::  και όλοι τρέλα με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα... που να τα δούμε και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα!!!)
ότι βοήθεια χρειαστεί , τοποθετήστε εδώ τον προβληματισμό σας ...
...και όλο και κάποιος μπορεί να βρεθεί...

 ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν αυτό ενδιαφέρει το AWMN θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί.


Υπάρχουν από καιρό διάφορα τέτοια VPN… υπάρχει και κάλεσμα κάπου στο forum.
Μια κουβέντα με τους Admin του awmn θα σου δώσει την τωρινή εικόνα.
Πάντα τέτοια…  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paneios
> 
> Επίσης φωτό και νέα από την εγκατάσταση των κόμβων
> 
> http://www.agiosnikolaos.net/index.php? ... &Itemid=10
> 
> 
> τρομερή εγκατάσταση ....μπράβο παιδιά
> 
> ...


To link ΚΥΘΗΡΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ ειναι εφικτο απο τον Αγιο Γεωργιο Το βουνο Που εχουμε οπτικη απο Διακοφτι (το κεντρικο λιμανι Κυθηρων).
Εξαλλου αν δε το ξερετε απο την αρχαιοτητα ανασκαφες εδειξαν πως τη Σπαρτη την ειδοποιουσαν για Μινωικα πλοια αναβοντας φωτιες πανω σαυτο το βουνο των Κυθηρων.Υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη και ολες οι κεραιες κινητης απο Κυθηρα περνανε για να φτασουν Κρητη.

----------


## dti

> Εξαλλου αν δε το ξερετε απο την αρχαιοτητα ανασκαφες εδειξαν πως τη Σπαρτη την ειδοποιουσαν για Μινωικα πλοια αναβοντας φωτιες πανω σαυτο το βουνο των Κυθηρων.


Είχα γράψει εδώ (Internet / Wireless) αρκετά παλιότερα για τις "φρυκτωρίες" και το δίκτυο επικοινωνιών στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paneios
> 
> Αν αυτό ενδιαφέρει το AWMN θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί.
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν από καιρό διάφορα τέτοια VPN… υπάρχει και κάλεσμα κάπου στο forum.
> Μια κουβέντα με τους Admin του awmn θα σου δώσει την τωρινή εικόνα.
> Πάντα τέτοια…


Είναι καιρός το Δ.Σ. και ο σύλλογος να βγάλει τα λεφτά του. Ξεκινήστε δουλειά, συλλογή προτάσεων και σχετικά καλέσματα *ΤΩΡΑ* ή δώστε τη σκυτάλη σε αυτούς που έχουν όρεξη και διάθεση να το κάνουν !!

----------


## paravoid

> Αν και το 2Μbit/512Kbit δεν είναι αρκετό για τα VPN μας...
> Αλήθεια τι κόστος έχει και πως πάει από ποιότητα... 
> Εσείς θα το ξέρετε από πρώτο χέρι...


Ο HellasSat είναι σχετικά φτηνός.
Σε ενδιαφέρει όμως πραγματικά ένα media που έχει τετραψήφιο αριθμό milliseconds latency;

----------

